# Pflanzen heute bei Aldi



## Webranger (13. Mai 2013)

Heute gab es Wasserpflanzen bei Aldi für 3,49€

Heut von euch schon jemand Erfahrungen damit in den letzten Jahren sammeln können?







Habe mir __ Hechtkraut Rosa, __ Rohrkolben, __ Kalmus und Seerose zartgelb __ Marliacea Chromatella geholt. Hoffe da passiert auch was wenn ich meinen Teich bald in der Erde hab 

Gruß danyel


----------



## libsy (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Pflanzen heute bei Aldi*

Hatte mir voriges Jahr Sumpfiris und eine Seerose __ Marliacea Chromatella gekauft.
Alles ist bestens gewachsen und gedeiht auch weiterhin. Die Seerose bringt schon wieder die erste Blüte nach oben.


----------



## wp-3d (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Pflanzen heute bei Aldi*

Hi Danyel,

es kann mit den Pflanzen klappen aber auch nicht.
Ich hatte bisher 2 mal die Seerosen, diese kleinen Fitzel hatte ich erst ca 3 Wochen im schwarzen Mörteleimer in die Sonne gestellt, sie waren schön gekommen.
Nun stehen sie im Teich.

Woher kommst Du, 32... kann nicht weit vom Extertal sein?
Die eine oder andere Pflanze könnte ich bei mir noch abzwicken.

.


----------



## morpheus5791 (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Pflanzen heute bei Aldi*

auch gekauft heute war ne überraschung von meiner frau
__ hechtkraut rosa,blau
__ rohrkolben groß und klein


----------



## Webranger (13. Mai 2013)

wp-3d schrieb:


> Woher kommst Du, 32... kann nicht weit vom Extertal sein?
> Die eine oder andere Pflanze könnte ich bei mir noch abzwicken.
> 
> .



Komme aus Bad Oeynhausen


----------



## Lucy79 (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Pflanzen heute bei Aldi*

*g* Danyel, da könnteste mal eben bei einer Trulla vorbeischaun und böse Grüße von mir ausrichten ;-) die wohnt auch da,....


----------



## California1 (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Pflanzen heute bei Aldi*

Hallo,
Habe vor einem oder zwei Jahren auch ne Seerose gekauft ,
Sie lebt heute noch und bekommt auch schöne Blüten .

LG


----------



## bowo (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Pflanzen heute bei Aldi*

Bei uns (Brandenburg) gibt es seit heute Teichpflanzen für 1,99 und 3,99
Nix besonderes, aber gute Qualität zum vernünftigen Preis,,,


----------



## bowo (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Pflanzen heute bei Aldi*

,,,ach ja, bei Norma


----------



## pyro (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Pflanzen heute bei Aldi*

__ Hechtkraut könnte ich auch noch sehr gut gebrauchen. Ich habe soeben das aktuelle Aldi Süd Prospekt durchgeblättert - keine Wasserpflanzen.

Kann es sein das Ihr alle im Bereich Aldi Nord wohnt???


----------



## Baschdi (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Pflanzen heute bei Aldi*

Hallo pyro,

korrekt. Das muss ALDI Nord sein. Bei Aldi süd gabs die schon vor ein paar Wochen.
Aber bei Norma hab ich mir gestern Nadelsimse für 1,99 geholt! 

Viele  Grüße

Baschdi


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Pflanzen heute bei Aldi*

ja hab die heute morgen  gesehen, find ich zu teuer. Den Pflanzenkasten und das Substrat braucht man ja nicht. Aber die Acer sind für 6,99 ganz ok.


----------



## Christine (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Pflanzen heute bei Aldi*



pyro schrieb:


> Ich habe soeben das aktuelle Aldi Süd Prospekt durchgeblättert - keine Wasserpflanzen.
> 
> Kann es sein das Ihr alle im Bereich Aldi Nord wohnt???



Genau


----------



## muh.gp (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Pflanzen heute bei Aldi*

Aldi Süd hatte das vor etwa drei Wochen im Angebot. Habe es vor lauter graben verpasst...

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## pyro (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Pflanzen heute bei Aldi*

Super, dann hab ich es auch verpasst. Ich kauf eigendlich nicht bei Aldi und schau nicht in deren Prospekt. __ Hechtkraut hätte ich sehr gut brauchen können.

Bei Norma habe ich mir vor 2 Jahren Pflanzen gekauft, das war nicht so der Hit... von 4 oder 5 habe ich noch eine.


----------



## lollo (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Pflanzen heute bei Aldi*

Hallo,

ich kenne eigentlich das Wasserpflanzen immer feucht, oder im Wasser stehend angeboten werden. Das was ich dort gestern abend noch reichlich vorhanden gesehen habe (eigentlich ungewöhnlich am 2. Tag) waren trockene Knollen, wie bei Blumenzwiebeln.

Und prickelnd sah alles nicht so aus, ich habe die Finger davon gelassen. Der __ Ahorn hatte schon die ersten Ansätze des Herbstes. War es nicht so, dass es im letzten Jahr irgend welch eingeschleppten Probleme mit Ahorn aus den Discontern gab?


----------



## Annett (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Pflanzen heute bei Aldi*

Hallo,

ja, die Bäumchen schleppten einen Schädling (Citrusbockkäfer) nach D ein. 

Mal ne einfache Rechnung zu den günstigen Pflanzen. Wenn man 4-5 x 2 oder mehr Euro ausgibt und dann nur noch eine nach 2 Jahren lebt... hat man dann nicht in Wirklichkeit mindestens 8 Euro für die eine Pflanze ausgegeben und wäre sie damit nicht im Fachhandel günstiger zu erwerben gewesen?


----------



## neuemmendorfer (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Pflanzen heute bei Aldi*



Annett schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Mal ne einfache Rechnung zu den günstigen Pflanzen. Wenn man 4-5 x 2 oder mehr Euro ausgibt und dann nur noch eine nach 2 Jahren lebt... hat man dann nicht in Wirklichkeit mindestens 8 Euro für die eine Pflanze ausgegeben und wäre sie damit nicht im Fachhandel günstiger zu erwerben gewesen?



Hi Annett,

ist halt immer die Frage warum sie eingegangen sind. Liegt es an der Qualität - dann hast Du recht. Fakt ist aber auch, dass einige Pflanzen mit den Verhältnissen am Teich zurecht kommen und andere nicht. Bei denen die nicht klar kommen, bei denen nutzt auch die beste Fachmarktqualität nichts und dann kann man froh sein, dies mit billigen Discounterpflanzen getestet zu haben...

LG Ronny


----------



## libsy (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Pflanzen heute bei Aldi*

Habe mir heute auch noch __ Kalmus und __ Hechtkraut geholt.
Der Preis ist schon unschlagbar. Pflane + Lehm + Düngekegel + Pflanzkorb für diesen Preis, super.

Natürlich kann es passieren, die Pflanzen werden nichts, aber das kann mir auch mit einer Pflanze passieren, die ich teuer erworben habe.


----------



## Wuzzel (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Pflanzen heute bei Aldi*

Tja, das ist die alte Diskussion, Fachhandel oder Discounter  
Wer im Discounter kauft trägt auf jeden Fall mit dazu bei, das die Angebotsvielfallt sinkt. 
Den Discounter zeichnet naturgemäß ein "flaches" Sortiment aus, d.h. wenig Artikel, davon aber Mengen die umgesetzt werden. 
Das ist in allen Bereichen so, das dadurch die Händler, die Top Qualität und hohe Vielfalt anbieten natürlich leiden und ggf. vom Markt verschwinden. 
Wir haben es bei den Lebensmittelskandalen ja gemerkt, wie wenige sehr große Lieferanten praktisch den ganzen Markt dominieren und flächendeckend den Verbraucher betrügen konnten.
Gibts da irgendwo für die Verbraucher ne Rückvergütung des fuer falsch deklarierte Produkte zu viel bezahlten Geldes ? 
Im Fachhandel wird man bei Falschlieferung oder Beanstandung sehr viel schneller bemüht sein Ersatz zu liefern (klappt aber auch nicht immer  ) .
Fazit: Wem der Einheitsbrei auf Dauer ausreicht, der möge so Läden unterstützen, wer auf Dauer wünscht, das Vielfalt und Frische erhalten bleibt kauft besser direkt bei lokalen oder bekannten Erzeugern und zahlt dafür nen bisschen mehr und verzichtet dann ggf. lieber auf das eine oder andere Teil oder tauscht z.B. mal Pflanzen oder Ernteerträge aus dem Garten. 
So kommt man an Pflanzen, Marmeladen usw, in einer Qualität und Auswahl, die kein Discounter bieten kann. 
Das sich viele Leute heute gar nicht mehr leisten können auf die Discounter zu verzichten ist eher ein politisches Thema und das nicht erst heute, sondern bereits im alten Rom, oder wie der Lateiner sagt: 


> populum Romanum duabus praecipue rebus, annona et spectaculis, teneri


 (Marcus Cornelio Fronto)   Heute könnte man das mal frei übersetzen, das Volk lässt sich durch zwei Dinge in Bann halten: Privatfernsehen und billiges Futter (oder hier: Pflanzen). Brot und Spiele ! 

nachdenklich 
Wuzzel... der das System auch nicht ändern kann


----------



## Annett (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Pflanzen heute bei Aldi*

Moin,

okay dem Einwand, dass es manchen Pflanzen im Teich nicht gefällt, anderen schon, kann ich nichts entgegen setzen. Es sei denn, man hat einen so guten Fachhändler, dass der einen auch noch umfassend zu den eigenen Gegebenheiten berät. Bei Teichpflanzen und bei Online-Versendern ganz allgemein wird das eher selten der Fall sein. :?

Mir ist schon einiges aus dem Teich wieder verschwunden. __ Froschbiss habe ich nach dem Frühjahr nur noch eine Pflanze gesehen. Ähnlich sieht es beim __ Wasserschlauch (Utricularia vulgaris) oder der Zebrabinse/Zebrasimse? aus. Auch das __ Pfeilkraut hat sich, bedingt durch die immer stärkere Konkurrenz anderer Pflanzen im Ufergraben so ziemlich verabschiedet. Die __ Schwanenblume wird ebenfalls immer weniger. Schade, aber so heftig mag ich da momentan noch nicht gärtnerisch eingreifen um das zu ändern.


----------



## Christine (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Pflanzen heute bei Aldi*

Hallo Annett,

was mir aufgefallen ist: Im Teich (den ich ja ab und an mit unserem sehr kalkhaltigen Leitungswasser auffülle)
gibt es keinen __ Wasserschlauch mehr und auch die __ Schwanenblume hat sich mehrfach schnellstens verabschiedet. 
In der Badewanne, die zum einen wärmer ist und zum anderen nur mit Regenwasser aufgefüllt wird, 
wuchern beide munter vor sich hin. 
Dem __ Froschbiss ist es egal, aber der kommt in der warmen Wanne schneller in Gang.

__ Pfeilkraut hat sich im letzten Jahr (trotz Düngekegel) nur ein paar Blätter geleistet, dieses Jahr ist es noch nicht da. Das will aber nix heißen. Der __ Fieberklee hat ja auch grad erst zwei Blätter geschoben, bei anderen ist er schon verblüht.


----------



## nik (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Pflanzen heute bei Aldi*

Hallo zusammen,

ich kann zufällig mitreden, weil Meine mir vom Aldi je ein __ Hechtkraut in blau und weiß mitgebracht hat. Ich hätte es aus anderen Gründen nicht genommen. Meine ist in allem sehr schnell und macht erst mal. Die Ausstattung fand ich für den Preis schon enorm. Von dem ganzen Set habe ich aber nur die Pflanze und den Düngekegel benutzt. Vervollständigt hat das Set noch eine Tüte mit einem lehmigen Granulat, etwas Kies zum Abdecken und ein Pflanzkorb. Im Sinne von Kunden-convenience ist das ein attraktives Angebot und durchdachtes Discounterprodukt. An den Fachhandel wende ich mich, wenn ich für mein Teichlein z.B. eine geeignete Seerose will und nicht eine __ Attraction aus dem Baumarkt/Discounter. Das ist ein umfangreiches und schwieriges Thema. Entweder wird bei einem günstigen Produkt an der Qualität gespart oder ein anderer bezahlt für den geringeren Endpreis. Üblicherweise ist das die Bezahlung der produzierenden Menschen, bzw. deren Arbeitsbedingungen. Ist ja wieder mal hier und im Ausland aktuell.

Bei mir müssen die Pflanzen mit den gegebenen Bedingungen im Pflanzenteichlein zurechtkommen, da gibt es (fast*) keine Sonderlösungen. Ich setze Pflanzen in gewaschenen, feuergebrannten Quarzsand 0,4 - 0,6mm und versorge die Pflanzen über Compo/Gardol/... Langzeitdüngestäbchen - auch Aldi Düngekegeln - an den Wurzeln und über eine vollständige Wasserdüngung. Pflanzkörbe verwende ich bei Stufen mit zu flachem Substrat oder damit die Teichmuscheln die Pflanzen nicht ausgraben oder damit Pflanzen in ihrem Ausbreitungsdrang begrenzt werden. Das funktioniert idR. gut. So treiben auch die Hechtkräuter schön und es bleibt abzuwarten wie die sich über die Monate/Jahre entwickeln. 

(*) Nur die Seerosen sitzen in Lehm, da werde ich aber auch mal einen Ableger einer einfachen Seerose in "Düngestäbchenquarzsand" versuchen.

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Nik


----------



## feeh (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Pflanzen heute bei Aldi*

Hallo,
also ALDI Süd war wohl einige Wochen früher dran mit den UW-Pfanzen.
Die Nordlichter erst jetzt.
Ich habe mir bei ALDI Süd __ Hechtkraut, eine Seerose und Schwanenbinse gekauft.
Und es eigentlich schon bereut. Zumindest was die Pflanzen angeht. Die habe ich am 1. Tag der Verfügbarkeit gekauft, eingewickelt in nasses Papier war es schon eine Überraschung, was denn da drin ist.
Eher klein, eher mickrig. Ich habe aber auch das "Zubehör" wie Pflanzschale und Lehmbrösel gewollt, insgesamt ein guter Preis. 
Also die Pflänzchen dümpeln noch etwas, ist ein Spiel, das noch nicht entschieden ist. 
Bei Fachhändler ( der in unserer Gegend rar ist ) hätte ich die Pflanzen NICHT mitgenommen.
Also nicht traurig sein, wenn ihr die Aktion verpasst habt !!
LG JENNY


----------



## Christine (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Pflanzen heute bei Aldi*

Also mal ganz ehrlich - was erwartet Ihr eigentlich für das Geld?

Echte Wasserpflanzenzücher gibt es wirklich ganz wenige. 
Die meisten Gärtnereien und Gartencenter beziehen doch auch nur aus der Großproduktion in Holland. Nur das die  Wurzelstückchen dann in einem einem Becher gedüngte Teicherde versteckt werden und etwas vorgetrieben sind.

Wenn Du die Pflanzen von den echten Wassergärtnern bekommst, wirst Du erstmal enttäuscht sein. Die nackten Wurzelstücke sind nämlich auch nicht größer - der Unterschied liegt in der Qualität, die sich erst zeigt, wenn die Pflanze angewachsen ist und auch die Temperaturen in unseren Teichen verträgt - Sommer und Winter.

Die "schönsten" Pflanzen bekommt man von privat - das hat aber zwei Gründe - die sind froh, die Pflanzen los zu werden, und müssen nicht davon leben.

Von allen Versuchen mit gekauften Pflanzen haben nur die von Nymphaion.de und Naturagart auf lange Sicht überlebt - einzige Ausnahme sind eine __ Schwanenblume und zwei Seerosen  aus meinem Lidl-Versuch - aber auch nur mit gut Zureden


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Pflanzen heute bei Aldi*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Also mal ganz ehrlich - was erwartet Ihr eigentlich für das Geld?



eben, man bekommt ja auch keinen großen Mercedes für den Preis einer Matchboxversion

wenn man die Pflanzen(stücke) natürlich direkt aus der Verpackung von Lidl, Aldi, Norma ect in den Teich auf die Endtiefe stellt haben die es schwer um überhaupt anzuwachsen. Man weiß ja nicht was die vorher mal für Temperaturen gewohnt waren. Man muß sie erst mal unter guten Bedingungen (einigermaßen warm, feucht bzw. nur bei ganz niedrigen Waserstand - bei den momentanen doch noch recht starken Temperaturschwankungen halt am besten bei vollem Licht im Gewächshaus/Frühbeetkasten - antreiben (wie es u.a. auch die oben von Christine schon genannten holländischen Lieferanten mit Rhizomstücken machen) und erst absenken wenn sie, wie z.B __ Hechtkraut schon mal 30-40cm lange Blätter haben. 

MfG Frank


----------



## fermate (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Pflanzen heute bei Aldi*

Oh, dann wird mein Aldi-__ Hechtkraut es nun vermutlich schwer haben. 
Ich werd es aber nicht wieder rausholen. Gewächshaus besitze ich nicht und die Temperaturschwankungen sind im flachen Rand ja noch stärker als in 30 cm Tiefe.
Mal abwarten, ob da etwas kommt.

Liebe Grüße
Maren


----------



## Annett (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Pflanzen heute bei Aldi*

Ich habe gestern in einem anderen Discounter (N*rma) die Wasserpflanzen gesehen. Was mich interessiert hätte (bunter __ Kalmus) war mit 3,99 ausgepreist. 
Diesen buntblättrigen Kalmus bekomme ich beim Fachhändler (hier im Forum bekannt) für 3,50 Euro. Ähnlich wird es wohl auch bei anderen Pflanzen, höherpreisigen aussehen. 
Daheim sah ich dann, dass mein Kalmus noch lebt, sich aber leider nicht vermehrt. Im Gegensatz zum normal gefärbten.

Eine Californische Binsenlilie in gelb konnte ich für 1,99 mitnehmen, aber bereits an der Kasse der erste Ärger. Meine Mum hatte ein, zwei andere Artikel darauf gestapelt. 
Ich habe die Pflanze trotzdem mitgenommen. Mal sehen, ob sie will. Eigentlich hatte ich sie schon mal im Teich, aber letztes Jahr war mir keine mehr aufgefallen.
Man sieht: Auch ich werde bei solchen Angeboten durchaus schwach. 
Aber bei mir bleiben es kleine Versuche. Die gesamte Startbepflanzung würde ich so nicht bestreiten wollen. Das scheitert ja schon an den geringen Stückzahlen vor Ort.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Pflanzen heute bei Aldi*

Hi Annett,

gut Möglich das der gelben Binselilie (Sisyrinchium cafifornicum) die kalten Temperaturen im letztjährigen Februar nicht gefallen hatten. Selbst die "winterharten" __ Binsenlilien haben mit unter -10 Grad echt Probleme. 

PS: Binsenlilien gehören aber auch nicht "in" den Teich - sind nur was für feuchte-nasse Böden am Rand

MfG Frank


----------



## Skadi (27. Apr. 2019)

Einkaufstip ... 
Am Montag, 29.04. hat Aldi Nord Teichpflanzen im Angebot.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (27. Apr. 2019)

wieder mal

"Mega-Wuchermonster", viel zu kleine "Pflanzschalen" und  viel, viel, viel zu wenig Substrat

MfG Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (27. Apr. 2019)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> wieder mal
> 
> "Mega-Wuchermonster", viel zu kleine "Pflanzschalen" und viel, viel, viel zu wenig Substrat


See-Rosen stehen lassen....alles andere kann OK sein. Wobei ich gelbe Teichiris bald auch Anfange zu kompostieren.


----------



## trampelkraut (27. Apr. 2019)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Wobei ich gelbe Teichiris bald auch Anfange zu kompostieren.



So ähnlich wird es mir bald mit der Gauklerblume gehen, obwohl ich letztes Jahr hunderte davon ausgerissen habe. Das Zeug wuchert wie Klee.


----------



## Biotopfan (27. Apr. 2019)

Gebt die Pflanzen doch ab an Teichneulinge...die suchen doch immer händeringend...
VG Monika


----------



## Tottoabs (27. Apr. 2019)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Das Zeug wuchert wie Klee.


Ich kann noch __ Wasserminze verschicken, das hat unterirdische Ausläufer und ist ähnlich Ausbreitungsfreundlich. 
Wobei meine Gauklerblume nicht mehr ganz so schlimm ist.


----------



## Biotopfan (27. Apr. 2019)

__ Wasserminze is toll..hab ich auch
Unkaputtbar...
VG Monika


----------

